# Tuesday's Effort



## sawhorseray (Feb 2, 2021)

An old blind cowboy wanders into an all-girl biker bar by mistake…
He finds his way to a bar stool and orders a shot of Jack Daniels.
After sitting there for a while, he yells to the bartender, “Hey, you wanna hear a blonde joke?”
The bar immediately falls absolutely silent.
In a very deep, husky voice, the woman next to him says, “Before you tell that joke, Cowboy, I think it is only fair, given that you are blind, that you should know five things:
The bartender is a blonde girl with a baseball bat.
The bouncer is a blonde girl with a ‘Billy-Club’.
I’m a 6-foot tall, 175-pound blonde woman with a black belt in karate.
The woman sitting next to me is blonde and a professional weight lifter.
The lady to your right is blonde and a professional wrestler.
Now, think about it seriously, Cowboy…. Do you still wanna tell that blonde joke?”
The blind cowboy thinks for a second, shakes his head and mutters, “No…not if I’m gonna have to explain it five times…”


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 2, 2021)

All great.
I'm still laughing at the yoga pants


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 2, 2021)

Really love the pic with the Viagra joke. Reminds me of my family when I tell a joke. Some are embarrassed, some REAL embarrassed!


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 2, 2021)

All great again Ray.  That first one made me literally lol.  Thanks for continuing these, makes my day!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 2, 2021)

More great ones Ray! Dang plates are all right side up but they switched on my wife... kinda freaked her out!   

Ryan


----------



## kruizer (Feb 2, 2021)

Those Yoga pants are a stitch.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 2, 2021)

lol  funny!!!


----------

